# Toco-8: A Complete Vitamin E Complex



## Rucker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Dear IronMag Members,*




​



Toco-8 is a tocotrienol complex extracted from palm fruits which contains powerful anti-oxidants proven to help support a healthy cardiovascular system and optimal hormone production.


*???	Complete vitamin E supplement contains all 8 isomers

???	Promote healthy hair growth and prevents hair loss

???	Clears plaque from artery walls for cardiovascular health

???	Increases testicular sensitivity for increased testosterone production

???	Raises HDL while reducing LDL cholesterol​*



*Toco-8 Contains:*
Mixed Tocotrienols/Tocopherols (Tocomin®)
	Naturally Occurring Phyto-Nutrients​

At $29.95 the 60 serving container will provide a two month supply of this complete vitamin E complex.








Jim Benvie, 
_Primordial Performance Marketing_


Questions? 


Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924 
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance


----------



## Jeniffer09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the information. Vitamin deficiency is almost unavoidable in our busy lifestyle. I think this is best vitamin supplement.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 4, 2010)

Can special supplement limit stroke damage? | tocotrienol, vitamin, brain - Home - The Orange County Register


----------



## ryansm (Dec 28, 2011)

New Years sale on now 25% off Toco-8! Use the code NEWYEAR25


----------



## ryansm (Feb 3, 2012)

Reps have the same 25% off discount just shoot one of us a PM


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 5, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Reps have the same 25% off discount just shoot one of us a PM



Great deal, especially considering you get 2 months worth.


----------



## desmorris (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow cool. vitamin E is good for health. Nice discount is cool.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 7, 2012)

desmorris said:


> Wow cool. vitamin E is good for health. Nice discount is cool.



Definitely and Toco-8 is much more than a typical Vitamin E supplement


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 12, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Definitely and Toco-8 is much more than a typical Vitamin E supplement



Yeah, I think the distinction between the typical E product and Toco-8 is worth the read to anyone who uses a otc pharmacy vitamin E pill.


----------



## R1balla (Feb 17, 2012)

i freakin love toco 8


----------



## ryansm (Feb 18, 2012)

R1balla said:


> i freakin love toco 8



Glad you like it We should start doing value packs, like they do at Costco or Sams


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 19, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Glad you like it We should start doing value packs, like they do at Costco or Sams



Haha, I know some regular customers of Toco that have been begging for that.


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 23, 2012)

cool,i love it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 23, 2012)

ciulloboe said:


> cool,i love it.



toco?


----------



## R1balla (Feb 28, 2012)

this product better not leave the line!


----------



## ryansm (Feb 29, 2012)

R1balla said:


> this product better not leave the line!



Going nowhere it is certainly one of the best supplements available


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 29, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Going nowhere it is certainly one of the best supplements available



I would personally protest if they took away Toco. Even though I considered it when they did so with MAP.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 2, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I would personally protest if they took away Toco. Even though I considered it when they did so with MAP.



Ya I almost went there as well with the MAP, I still might...since I run out soon on my last cranberry now


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 3, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Ya I almost went there as well with the MAP, I still might...since I run out soon on my last cranberry now



I am completely dry, and was stupid and waited too long to order at the discontinued rate.


----------



## R1balla (Mar 6, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I would personally protest if they took away Toco. Even though I considered it when they did so with MAP.



im still mad about iBCAA and MAP. who do i have to beat to get those products back?


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 6, 2012)

R1balla said:


> im still mad about iBCAA and MAP. who do i have to beat to get those products back?



Matt Porter. Good luck.


----------



## R1balla (Mar 8, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha   if i had 3 people with me, i would be more than happy to!


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 11, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## ryansm (Mar 22, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Reps have the same 25% off discount just shoot one of us a PM



Bump still going on folks, this really is one of the best supplements on the market


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 25, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Bump still going on folks, this really is one of the best supplements on the market


It is definitely one of the ones I consider most important. Never without my toco.


----------



## desmorris (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool if these vitamin supplements are not present then how on ecan fulfuil the deficiency in their body. Thanks for those suppliers.


----------



## R1balla (Mar 26, 2012)

just bought three more!


----------



## ryansm (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll be ordering some more soon as well


----------



## ryansm (Mar 26, 2012)

desmorris said:


> Cool if these vitamin supplements are not present then how on ecan fulfuil the deficiency in their body. Thanks for those suppliers.



Agreed, with Toco-8 though we are looking at more than just a typical vitamin supplement


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 27, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Agreed, with Toco-8 though we are looking at more than just a typical vitamin supplement


I would also advise anyone looking at other Vitamin E supplementation to compare labels. Very rarely will you see all 8 in one product.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 29, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I would also advise anyone looking at other Vitamin E supplementation to compare labels. Very rarely will you see all 8 in one product.



Toco-8                                                                                         


Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 serving scoop = 630mg 
Servings per container: 60

 Amount Per Serving %DV*  
Mixed Tocotrienols/Tocopherols (Tocomin®)  130mg**   
     d-alpha-tocotrienol  30mg**   
     d-beta-tocotrienol  4mg**   
     d-gamma-tocotrienol  52mg**   
     d-delta-tocotrienol  14mg**   
     d-alpha-tocopherols  30mg†   
     d-beta-tocopherols  500mcg**   
     d-gamma-tocopherols  315mcg**   
     d-delta-tocopherols  31mcg**   
Naturally Occurring Phyto-nutrients  30mg**   
    Plant Squalene  22mg**   
    Mixed Plant Sterols    
        (beta-sitosterol campesterol stigmasterol)  8mg**   
    Mixed Carotenoids    
        (A-carotene B-carotene Y-carotene)  200mcg**   
    Co-Enzyme Q10  10mcg**   
*Daily Value    
**Daily Value not established †30mg=44.7 IU (200% RDA)


Other Ingredients:
Tapioca Flour

Typical vitamin E supplement 

Ingredients: d-Alpha Tocopherol, Gelatin, Soybean Oil, Glycerin, Water, Mixed Tocopherols.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 1, 2012)

Send a rep a PM for a coupon


----------



## overlord (Apr 2, 2012)

jeniffer09 said:


> thank you for sharing the information. Vitamin deficiency is almost unavoidable in our busy lifestyle. I think this is best vitamin supplement.



lol!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 3, 2012)

overlord said:


> lol!


I didn't really understand the comment.


----------



## overlord (Apr 4, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I didn't really understand the comment.



"LOL" is an abbreviation for "Laugh Out Loud."


----------



## ryansm (Apr 4, 2012)

overlord said:


> "LOL" is an abbreviation for "Laugh Out Loud."



yes, and for what...?


----------



## overlord (Apr 4, 2012)

ryansm said:


> yes, and for what...?


Because the statement "Vitamin deficiency is almost unavoidable in our busy lifestyle" is absolute horse shit.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 4, 2012)

overlord said:


> "LOL" is an abbreviation for "Laugh Out Loud."



Haha, I know what LOL meant. I was saying that I did not get the comment you were quoting. But looking back at it, I thought you had actually quoted this one:




desmorris said:


> Cool if these vitamin supplements *are not present then how on ecan fulfuil the deficiency in their body*. Thanks for those suppliers.


----------



## R1balla (Apr 5, 2012)

a tip for those new to toco 8....keep it stored in the fridge


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 5, 2012)

R1balla said:


> a tip for those new to toco 8....keep it stored in the fridge



Definitely, especially if buying multiple at once and stocking up.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 12, 2012)

it;s a good idea to have all the 8 of vitamin E complex
i use the complete E from MRM


----------



## Faymus (Jul 12, 2012)

Toco-8 does exactly ass advertised. Awesome supplement, and would definitely recommend it to anyone interested in giving it a shot. It's worth it .


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 12, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Toco-8 does exactly ass advertised. Awesome supplement, and would definitely recommend it to anyone interested in giving it a shot. It's worth it .


Thank you for the support, although you have quite a funny typo in there.


----------

